# Well. New story idea.



## Gavrill (Oct 9, 2008)

Setting: Modern/Urban

Main Character/Secondary: 
My main character is a human teenager named Emily White, who prefers her nickname, "Fang". She's antisocial, irresponsible, and headstrong.
However, this is only her outward projection of herself. She actually has to deal with a drug-addict mother and constant neglect. Because of this, she pushes people away. She doesn't want her weaknesses to be known, so she hides it with outward violence.

My second character is a were-hyena named Molly-Anne. She prefers to go by "just Molly". She became a were during the Victorian era. Strangely, she despises that era the most. She's logical, quiet, and dissociative. She lives on the streets; passing between abandoned places. In other words, she's a drifter and a loner. She has a sensitive past that only her (deceased) sire knows about. Any reference to it causes her to panic. One of these fears is running water.

The story:
Fang meets Molly whilst running from the cops during in a drug bust she wasn't aware of. Molly helps hide her in an abandoned building for a few days, until the whole thing "blows over". 
During this time, they get to know one another (though Molly remains enigmatic towards Fang) and Fang ends up telling her past, in its entirety, to Molly.

Molly then makes a promise to Fang. She says she will "Protect her". The reason why is deeply embedded in Molly's past. It does involve a girl named Lenore Butcher, who passed away during the Victorian era, as well as a man (also in the same era) who simply went by Aaron.

The premise is Fang's search into Molly's past, which results in her becoming consumed with the mystery itself. This, in turn, gets her a bit too close to both the truth and the secrets of were-culture. 


It's a mystery/character-driven story. With some fantasy and action elements. I really like this idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds solid, with good room for some development. Looking forward to reading it when it's properly rendered


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2008)

Yay! I'm really hoping to get this beyond my mere short stories. I'm even considering getting it published, if it ends up bashed into some sort of publish-able material. ^.^


----------



## Shouden (Oct 10, 2008)

sounds intriguing. good luck!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks! I'm typing up a rough draft now, should take me bout a month or so, depending on which way the characters want to fly. ^.^


----------



## Anbessa (Oct 15, 2008)

not bad for starters. so "JustMolly" is of victorian descendance? you might wish to research their speech pattern and figures to make that heritage more plausible. just don't overdo it, not-native readers might not understand her, and she also might have picked up some other figures-of-speech on her way. it also divides her from the modern-era girl.

the topic sounds interesting. have fun writing it up. ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you! 
My sister makes costumes so she's used to Victorian-era stuff. I've got the dress down, I'm just working on the speech.


----------

